# What do you most desire of Middle Earth abilities ?



## Elfhelm25 (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok, looking at all these "What race would you want to be ? " threads, I got to thinking a lot of people desire similar things ! Well, how about it ? what do YOU desire most of Middle Earth abilities ? Ability to do magic ? Be a ruler ? Be immortal ? Be beautiful ? Be EVIL ? Be treacherous ? Be filthy rich ? Have a wonderful heritage ? Marry a hot king or prince ( or princess ) , or just marry a powerful one ? Excellent fighting abilities ? Strong intelligence ? The ability to laugh with your friends and drink pints and have second breakfastes ? So what would it be > What turns you on most about LOTR time ?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 27, 2003)

I think that the Middle-Earth ability that I would most want to have would be either eternal wisdom or eternal life, so I would want to be of the Elven race. Being beautiful, rich or a leader would have no importance in my life.


----------



## ely (Jun 27, 2003)

Most of Middle Earth abilities I desire immortality, because I want to see how the world changes, I want to learn it all and know it all and witness it all. I want to remember the history, not to read it, I want to live through all the changes and important events. I want to experience it all.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 27, 2003)

I've love the ability to meet elves, and drink elf wine, and hear music and tales of the elder days. 

I'd also like to meet Bilbo Baggins, but he's dead now, whereas elves are not. 

I'm not sure about immortality but I'd like to have the health of the elves... that command over the body with the spirit.


But if I could have any super-ability (something I see as being out of the question), it would be healing, beyond a doubt.

About immortality... I'd only consider this if I had someone to be immortal with.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 27, 2003)

I want to visit Numenor.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 27, 2003)

I wish I had the ears of a fox, and the eyes of a hawk.  

No, seriously though... I wish I had... The Nazgûl's ability to become embodied and wraiths. That'd be so cool


----------



## Feanorian (Jun 27, 2003)

I would like to have a combined ability of sorts. I would like to be immortally young, wise, healthy, and beautiful like the elves but be able to gracefully choose the time of my death like the Kings of Numenor, so basically I could live as long as I wanted but eventually I would tire of the world and would seek to investigate the gift of men, which is death.


----------



## Nautilus (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Feanorian _
> *I would like to have a combined ability of sorts. I would like to be immortally young, wise, healthy, and beautiful like the elves but be able to gracefully choose the time of my death like the Kings of Numenor, so basically I could live as long as I wanted but eventually I would tire of the world and would seek to investigate the gift of men, which is death. *



Only one Numenorean was allowed to choose mortality, and this was Elros/Tar-Minaytur, who was Half-Elven. The others had a very long life compared to other men, but limited to about 350-400 years(Elendil was 322 years old when he died in combat at Barad-dur), which was inherited by their exiled descendants(the Dunedain of Arnor & Gondor).

~Nautilus


----------



## Eriol (Jun 27, 2003)

I'd like to eat six meals a day, whenever I could .

Or, more seriously, I'd like to live in the Shire.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 27, 2003)

Boring. Ick. Too many elf fans in here. I'd go with invisibility. Wouldn't want to be able to turn into a bear. Even though Beornings are the coolest. Even though Dwarves are right next to the Beornings on the cooless scale, they don't have any creepy abilities that I'm a huge fan of. I guess being unable to ever get corrupted is nice, but I'm already too nice for that.  Maybe I'd just go with some of those Maiar types and get to shift shape or fly or something. I think I'm forgetting something cooler, though. oh well.


----------



## faila (Jun 27, 2003)

definitely not immortality.... those who have immortality wish for the gift of men. 

Marrying a hot princess.


----------



## Captain (Jun 28, 2003)

I would be satisfied with just traversing Middle-earth with a sword on my belt.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd like to have such wisdom as Gandalf the Grey (later G. the White). And gaining such amount of info about Middle-earth and all requires long years to spend on Earth... So I guess immortality would be a great addition to that


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd simply like to be able to roam Middle-earth by myself, and explore. Eventually, after doing that, I'd like to live somewhere isolated, where I could return to live out my days in peace. Perhaps near the Iron Hills, or somewhere in Haradwaith.


----------



## Veramir (Jun 29, 2003)

Seriously, i reckon i'd be perfectly happy living in the Shire, eating myself silly! what a great life!
~V~


----------



## Maerbenn (Jun 30, 2003)

*Elros*



> _Originally posted by Nautilus _
> *Only one Numenorean was allowed to choose mortality, and this was Elros/Tar-Minaytur, who was Half-Elven.*


 Are you saying that Elros could have basically lived forever if he wanted to, even after his choice, but he decided to "only" live for 500 years?


----------



## Feanorian (Jun 30, 2003)

Maybe not forever but Elros could have definitly lived longer. He just thought it was his time to go and instead of doing what the later kings of Numenor did and wait it out as long as possible and become hideous he simply let his spirit go..kinda like an elf dying from grief but without the grief.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Jun 30, 2003)

elves, hobbits, dwarves are all very cool..but I'd want to be a dragon.

or maybe half dragon-half elf...that way I wouldn't get slain by some evil hero the first time someone sees me..


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (Jul 7, 2003)

*How much longer would Elros have been able to live*

*Feanorian* said:


> Maybe not forever but Elros could have definitly lived longer. He just thought it was his time to go and instead of doing what the later kings of Numenor did and wait it out as long as possible and become hideous he simply let his spirit go..kinda like an elf dying from grief but without the grief.


 He wouldn't have been able to live that much longer, maybe 20 years or so.

UT, _The Line of Elros: Kings of Númenor_:


> he [Elros] *remained unwearied until* he was five hundred years old and then laid down his life


UT, _The Line of Elros: Kings of Númenor_, note 1:


> The first approach of "world-weariness" was indeed for them [the Númenóreans] a sign that their period of vigour was nearing its end. When it came to an end, if they persisted in living, then decay would proceed, as growth had done, no more slowly than among other Men. Thus a Númenórean would pass quickly, in ten years maybe, from health and vigour of mind to decrepitude and senility.


 His descendants (before the coming of the Shadow) remained unwearied until they were about 400 years. Tar-Atanamir was the only one who refused to lay down his life and still had a normal life-span, and he lived 421 years.


----------



## Courtney (Jul 14, 2003)

I would mostly want to here the elves' music, and maybe learn how to play it.

I would also want to see all their paintings of their history, like the pictures in the background in FOTR, when Aragorn is looking at the broken sword.


----------



## goldmare (Jul 25, 2003)

I would want to be able to live in a place like the Shire. You realize how lucky they are? They can have their normal, self-centered lives when they want to, but they always have the option of going adventuring. Meeting elves, dwarves, dragons, trolls, goblins, rangers, kings, warriors, and proving themselves in battle and to their friends. What I wouldn't give to be able to live like that.

I'd also want to be able to have knowledge and skill with weapons. People never use swords anymore, phooey.  I'm half inclined to go off and start sulking because of it...

And to be able to live in the trees! That would be so cool.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Jul 25, 2003)

yes, I couldn't have put it better myself: PHOOEY. 

with all this chemical-warfare and nucular-stuff you hear about, sword definitly sound more humane..(as far as weapons go..)

where I live there's no sword-fighting or archery lessons or anything >.< stupid boring modern sports..


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 25, 2003)

I wouldn't want to be immortal. Maybe I've just listened to Queen's _Who Wants to Live Forever_ too many times...

What attracts me most about the Middle Earth world (though I'm partial to the six meals a day thing myself) is the courtliness in the elder races of Men.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 26, 2003)

I count hairs on my feet (small blonde ones) and walk bare foot in rough places so I can get hobbit feet.

I think out of all the great things people in Middle-earth are, I think I would simply want to be wise and great- a good person capable of doing amazing things and being remembered and respected. So I guess I would want to be most like Elves, except I don't think I would want to be immortal.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Aug 2, 2003)

I wouldn't want to be immortal really, although a lot of times I feel like I'm just sort of watching life go on as an observer, not as someone participating. Hmmm. The problem with the immortality thing is that only else are immortal and they're also beautiful and they sort of glow. *shudders* Who'd want that? Everyone looking at you, being noticed all the time... Hunh. Although Elwing did get to turn into a bird, that would be really nice. Okay, here's my specifications: I'd like to be an elven immortal-type who WASN'T fair(they did exist, look at Nerdanel), wasn't anything important, and could turn into a bird at will. There! Completely impossible, wishful thinking.


----------



## Turin (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope nobody already posted this (I didn't bother to read the whole thread) but I think there is already a simular thread in bag end. This one is a little bit different though.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Aug 4, 2003)

Dont know about anyone else, but i quite often have pints with friends, and tend to go for a second bacon sandwich on sundays.. 

But elven immortality, has to be the ultimate wish.

Aslong as everone else had it, naturally.


----------



## Eilana (Aug 28, 2003)

Ithilin and Goldmare - I'm so glad to finally find somepeople who want to learn sword fighting and archery too! My friends all laugh at me. 

I would love that skill, but I'd also love to learn the elvish languages. They're so beautiful! They sound so gentle!


----------



## Turin (Aug 28, 2003)

You can pretty much teach yourself how to use a sword, just practice alot and try new trics that you see on movies. Try using a short staff so you don't cut yourself until you get good. I can't believe your friends laugh at you for wanting to learn sword fighting, I sword fight with my friends all the time.


----------



## Eilana (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! so you've taught yourself how to use a sword!?!? That's so cool. I think I rally only have a choice to use a staff - i'm not sure what my parents would say if i asked for a sword!  .
I have two friends who like lotr as much as I do, if not more, so they don't laugh at me, but the rest do. Oh well, when i get good they'll swallow they're laughter  !


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Aug 29, 2003)

Really, they shouldn't laugh at you. You never know when an evil viking may turn up, and the only way to defend yourself is to fight him off with a sword hanging above the mantlepiece.
We'll see who's laughing then...

Anyway. I think fencing would be kind of useful to know, wouldn't it? It's the same basic technique, only with sissy padded suits and ridiculous "swords". Too bad it's so expensive. >.<


----------



## Roilya (Aug 30, 2003)

I would be immortal, and being alive for ages i became a wise, fighting, lord of the elves.


----------



## Eilana (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ithilin _
> *Really, they shouldn't laugh at you. You never know when an evil viking may turn up, and the only way to defend yourself is to fight him off with a sword hanging above the mantlepiece.
> We'll see who's laughing then...
> 
> Anyway. I think fencing would be kind of useful to know, wouldn't it? It's the same basic technique, only with sissy padded suits and ridiculous "swords". Too bad it's so expensive. >.< *



hehe, it certainly wont be them laughing!

My brother did fencing at his boarding school and he really enjoyed it, but I got put off when I did it at my school and one of the peole was so violent and just jabbed at me over and over. It hurt a lot!!!


----------



## Turin (Aug 30, 2003)

You could start doing some Kung Fu, I learned a little sword fighting in that, though its mostly just for show and fancy twirls and stuff, I also do some bow staff stuff.


----------



## goldmare (Sep 1, 2003)

I've asked my mom for a sword, like maybe Arwen's, and she's told me flat out NO. But she's ok with a bow in the house. Too bad there are no archery lessons where I live, and right now I'm far to busy for fencing lessons, even though I'd really like to. Here's to the noble arts of sword fighting and archery!


----------



## Turin (Sep 1, 2003)

Thats too bad, I got my first machete when I was five, now I have three machetes and three swords, and my parents don't care if I get any more swords though they don't know about me almost cutting my friends finger off.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Sep 1, 2003)

Definitely Immortality. No doubt about it. I believe myself to be rather intelligent (as everyone keeps saying I'm a genious), and I believe that I could make great contributions to society were I to live forever (that is, until I finally get tired of it and fade away into the west that is now forgotten.)


----------



## Turin (Sep 1, 2003)

I wouldn't want imortality, I think I'd get too bored of middle earth in about a hundred years.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Sep 2, 2003)

I agree that It would eventually get boring, that's why I added 'until I finally get tired of it and fade away into the west that is now forgotten.'


----------



## Turin (Sep 2, 2003)

Thats a nice avatar, is it from Soul caliber 2?


----------

